# Bridge Design Book



## knelli (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi,

A friend recommended Design for the Civil and Structural Professional Engineering Exams by Robert H. Kim and Jai B. Kim. Does anyone have this book or a review of the book? Does it cover the old codes for bridge design, not LRFD? Looking for examples of the new LRFD code! I did read the other thread with the LRFD book mentioned, but noticed the comment that it does not have many examples.

Feeling very un-confident about bridge design!!!!

Thanks,

-K


----------



## jascia1919 (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't like that book. A lot of mistakes, especially in the prestress concrete problems.

Use examples from PCI Design Manual and AISC References are much better.


----------



## hinkles (Jul 17, 2008)

Check out these AASHTO-LRFD superstructure design examples for typical steel and prestressed concrete highway bridges. The examples reference the 2nd Edition instead of the 3rd, but it's much closer than anything referencing AASHTO-Standard (LFD) Specifications.

http://www.fhwa.dot.gov/bridge/lrfd/examples.htm

The Bridge PE Exam book by Kim has definitely not been updated for the 3rd Ed. AASHTO-LRFD Specs. It is still based on the AASHTO-Standard Specifications (17th Edition), which are totally different. Be careful.


----------

